# Squat fix: Bar travel



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

This training cycle has given me big jumps in bench and deadlift but my squat ain't going anywhere. Did a quick form check on myself with about 80% 1RM and noticed the bar is waaay forward of the centerline of my foot although it doesn't feel that bad when I do it. Question is how important is the bar position in relation to the foot in the hole of the squat?


----------



## ToolSteel (May 11, 2016)

Well it can't be more than a couple inches off or you'd fall forward lol. You don't feel like you're on your toes?


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

Not really. But I did notice that I almost Good Morning the weight down.
Have a look.


----------



## snake (May 11, 2016)

Hard to see in that pic but are you high bar? I lean over more then most but the bar stays low. The lower on your back, the closer you will be to your center of gravity. For my style, it doesn't look all that bad to me but most guys will tell you to stay more upright. Oh, and you'll hear the term box squats a lot.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

It's low bar, just hard to tell because of my hood. I prefer to use my back during the squat too but wasn't sure if it's excessive.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 11, 2016)

Folding over isn't bad. That's just how u squat. A lot of guys do it like that. If youre not falling forward or coming on your toes then I wouldn't worry about it. I wish I could squat like that. My lower back is pretty strong. Just remember to fire your hips thru and chest up and u should be good man.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

Thanks bros.


----------



## conan (May 11, 2016)

Check this guy's videos out.  Pretty decent stuff and quite a bit of useful information.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs_Ej32IYgo


----------



## snake (May 11, 2016)

conan said:


> Check this guy's videos out.  Pretty decent stuff and quite a bit of useful information.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs_Ej32IYgo



I got about 1 minute in and couldn't take any more. Bouncing off the bottom (without wraps), snapping the top and using a bar that has no nurls on it was too much for me.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 11, 2016)

snake said:


> I got about 1 minute in and couldn't take any more. Bouncing off the bottom (without wraps), snapping the top and using a bar that has no nurls on it was too much for me.



I fond a lot of his videos entertaining but he does have some crazy butt wink.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Well it can't be more than a couple inches off or you'd fall forward lol. You don't feel like you're on your toes?





ECKSRATED said:


> Folding over isn't bad. That's just how u squat. A lot of guys do it like that. If youre not falling forward or coming on your toes then I wouldn't worry about it. I wish I could squat like that. My lower back is pretty strong. Just remember to fire your hips thru and chest up and u should be good man.





These 2 guys can both squat more than me so i got nothing. But I'd like to see a vid of your squat maybe I can help with your approach to the bar or your initial set up.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

Thanks man I'll get a video up on next squat session.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 11, 2016)

I kept trying to hit play on your freaking picture like a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I kept trying to hit play on your freaking picture like a ****ing idiot.



Hahahahahaha. Keep tryin man it just takes a minute to load.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I kept trying to hit play on your freaking picture like a ****ing idiot.



This was me....fukking did it last night and again this morning junking maybe the video would play today


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

I should do this more often.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> Hahahahahaha. Keep tryin man it just takes a minute to load.



I hit the fing button like ten times wtf.
I dont get the video conan sent you snd how far back his elbows are. I've never seen someone squat like that and it looked like it was a twearking video with how he bounced his ass


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I hit the fing button like ten times wtf.
> I dont get the video conan sent you snd how far back his elbows are. I've never seen someone squat like that and it looked like it was a twearking video with how he bounced his ass



That dude is a very powerful guy and knows his shit.  He has to work with his leverages. He can get his upper back tighter like that versus holding out wider. He makes up the difference with a powerful trunk.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That dude is a very powerful guy and knows his shit.  He has to work with his leverages. He can get his upper back tighter like that versus holding out wider. He makes up the difference with a powerful trunk.



Ya I can see he is a powerful guy but explain why his elbows are in the position they are with them bwing so far back like that.. please .??
Does it help with his lifting form?
I just never seen them like that but I'm also not around a huge amount of powerlifters.


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2016)

It helps take pressure off of the wrists for some. Just a preference.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> It helps take pressure off of the wrists for some. Just a preference.



Isn't that why most wear wrist wraps when squatting ?


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Isn't that why most wear wrist wraps when squatting ?



Yeah but they only help to an extent. Would rather change the technique up than pile on more gear.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> Yeah but they only help to an extent. Would rather change the technique up than pile on more gear.



I need to video my squat and one that's on the smith rack.
I feel so weak in my squat.
I can bench more then I can squat sometimes


----------



## Milo (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I need to video my squat and one that's on the smith rack.
> I feel so weak in my squat.
> I can bench more then I can squat sometimes



Post up bro. Lots of dudes would chime in.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> Post up bro. Lots of dudes would chime in.



Will do man. Next leg day it's on


----------



## ToolSteel (May 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I need to video my squat and one that's on the smith rack.
> I feel so weak in my squat.
> I can bench more then I can squat sometimes



I swear if you squat in the smith rack one more time I'm gonna petition to have your name changed to saltysemen.


----------



## saltylifter (May 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I swear if you squat in the smith rack one more time I'm gonna petition to have your name changed to saltysemen.



Lmao that's a bad ass name. I'll be the 1st to sign that petition 
But no more squaring in the smith rack. Sorry for that again


----------

